# Được bao người đẹp Hollywood “selfie” cùng, loại mặt nạ chiết xuất từ vàng này có gì mà xuất sắc đến thế?



## mai lan (3/6/18)

*Từ Jessica Simpson, Nina Dobrev đến Jessica Alba đều tích cực đăng ảnh chụp với loại mặt nạ chiết xuất từ vàng này, chẳng thế mà chị em vô cùng nóng lòng muốn biết trong đó có gì đặc biệt.*

"Selfie" với mặt nạ là trào lưu chưa bao giờ có dấu hiệu giảm nhiệt trên mạng xã hội. Nó là cách hay ho giúp người nổi tiếng gần gũi hơn với công chúng và quan trọng hơn, người ta sẽ tò mò về loại mặt nạ có may mắn được những ngôi sao hàng đầu tin tưởng, sử dụng. Dạo gần đây, nhiều người đẹp đình đám Hollywood như: Jessica Simpson, Nina Dobrev và Jessica Alba đều đắp chung một loại mặt nạ có chiết xuất từ vàng; tất nhiên, hội mê làm đẹp sẽ không khỏi nóng lòng muốn biết, loại mặt nạ này có gì đặc biệt mà được những người đẹp hàng đầu mê mẩn đến vậy?



​
Được biết, đây là loại mặt nạ vàng nano được sản xuất bởi nhãn hiệu Knesco. Nghe tên là có thể hiểu, thành phần chính của loại mặt nạ này là chiết xuất vàng 24K, ngoài ra còn bao gồm: chiết xuất lô hội cùng collagen… Với những thành phần vượt trội như vậy, loại mặt nạ này có thể mang đến những hiệu quả về cả khía cạnh chăm sóc da lẫn khía cạnh tinh thần.

_

_
_Mặt nạ cho da mặt Nano Gold Repair Collagen Face Mask, $45 (Khoảng 1.025.000 VNĐ)._​
*Ở khía cạnh chăm sóc da*
Loại mặt nạ này khá chiều chuộng làn da với chiết xuất vàng giúp khôi phục những tế bào bị tổn thương, làm săn chắc da mặt, giảm những vết mẩn đỏ. Không chỉ có vậy, tinh chất collagen, đá quý và khoáng chất còn có thể làm trẻ hóa làn da, ngăn những dấu hiệu tuổi tác xuất hiện trên khuôn mặt. Cuối cùng, mặt nạ vàng nano sẽ cung cấp chất chống oxy hóa, cấp ẩm để làn da luôn mịn màng, tươi trẻ.



​
*Ở khía cạnh tinh thần*
Loại mặt nạ này đem đến trải nghiệm như được chăm sóc tại spa. Hơn hết, tinh chất vàng trong mặt nạ còn giúp giảm căng thẳng, lo lắng; từ đó tinh thần được thư giãn, tìm lại được sự cân bằng trong tâm hồn.

Ngoài mặt nạ cho da mặt, sản phẩm của Knesco còn vượt trội ở chỗ có cả mặt nạ cho vùng da dưới mắt, môi, cổ…như vậy, các nàng đã có thêm lựa chọn chất lượng để chăm sóc da một cách toàn diện.

_


Mặt nạ cổ Nano Gold Repair Neck and Decollete Mask, $45 (Khoảng 1.025.000 VNĐ).




Mặt nạ môi Nano Gold Repair Collagen Lip Mask, $18 (Khoảng 410.000 VNĐ).



_
_Mặt nạ mắt Nano Gold Repair Collagen Eye Mask, $16 (Khoảng 365.000 VNĐ)._​
_Nguồn: Byrdie_​


----------



## giathien123 (26/9/18)

đúng vậy việc đặp mặt nạ collagen hiện nay là liệu pháp chăm sóc da cao cấp hiệu quả nhất


----------

